# smoking without wood



## smokymcsmokster (Jul 18, 2014)

my landlord has complained about my smoker, i was wondering if i would still get somewhat of a smoky flavour just using lump charcoal and no wood at all in attempt to keep the smoke down. and lets say if i minion method lump will it still generate a lot of smoke?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2014)

lump charcoal burns pretty clean, once it gets up and running. As far as smokey flavor it wont be the same as smoking with other woods. Your landlord may still complain as its still going to smell.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2014)

I have an upstairs neighbor that has a fit every time I Smoke. I wait for windy days and put a 20" Fan, 6" from the vent, that blows the smoke away from the building. He stopped bitching but grumbles when he is out on his balcony. 

As far as Lump goes, the bulk for the flavor components are already burned away. Briquettes have some saw dust, Hickory or Mesquite that will give heat and some smoke. Try those and don't forget...3-4 hours will give good Smoke flavor, then go in the Oven, with or without foil and finish the cook. Combining all these techniques and keeping the man informed on how you are trying to accomadate him may help. If he eats smoked meat, a couple pounds of Bacon, Sausage or Pulled Pork goes a long way. I tried giving my neighbor some , he said he doesn't like smoked meat...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Who the hell doesn't like Smoked Meat!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jul 18, 2014)

What a bummer....you should try making him some nice smoked ribs or cheese, try to win him over.

Could try a small iron chip box and use only the lighter fruit woods. Still going to smoke but likely not as much and he may find the sent more appealing.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 18, 2014)

I hate to even say this, but everyone is waiting for someone to, so I'll throw it out there........ Liquid Smoke

<looks both ways and hastily departs>


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I hate to even say this, but everyone is waiting for someone to, so I'll throw it out there........ Liquid Smoke
> 
> <looks both ways and hastily departs>


The only way this works is basting or spritzing with straight liquid smoke or 2:1 LS to water and only near the end of the cook. If spritzed too early or cut with too much water there is little flavor impact. Adding the Liquid Smoke at the end and just cooking until dry works ok but adding it frequently near the end can give a bitter taste. There was an episode of Food Detectives, I believe it was Season 2 Episode 5, where they make Liquid Smoke and run a taste test of Baked Ribs with LS and actual Smoked Ribs. Most of the testers picked the LS Baked Ribs as the real deal. I have tried this and found most of the flavor evaporates over the course of the oven roasting. You are better off adding a bunch of Smoked Paprika to your Rub and Liquid Smoke to your BBQ Sauce. Has anyone had luck with LS?...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 18, 2014)

Never to the meat, but the family BBQ sauce recipe has always had LS in it. Pop noticed the absence when the last batch that I made, I left it out because of the amount of smoke I have been adding with the smokers lately. I always added some smoke when cooking on the pit, not never used the amount I have been using lately. Smoke was always a small taste. You knew it was there, but you tasted the meat first and the smoke second.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2014)

My KC Bubba Q Juice, a thick and sweet BBQ Sauce very similar to KC Masterpiece, has Liquid Smoke or Hickory Smoke Powder in it because the Kids put it on all kinds of meat, smoked or not. Without the LS it would just not have the same smokey flavor. My middle girl likes it on Hot Dogs, McD's Chicken Nuggets, Fries and even Potato Chips!...JJ


----------



## 1finder (Jul 19, 2014)

X2 on the hickory smoked powder
Mix it into the rub along with your spices (a little goes along way) 
I Don't use liquid smoke so can't help you there. Might want to try adding smoked salt in the rub also, works for me. 

Then you might be able to get by with the flavored briquettes. Try giving the neighbor some smoked butter or salt they can cook with. 
Just a thought

Good luck and have fun experimenting...


----------

